# IUI - follicles



## ratna (Oct 22, 2004)

Hi

I.m new this this and it may seem like a really stupid question but I will ask it anyway.

Myself and my husband  would like to know if you have 2 follicles when you have IUI transfer and one gets fertilised what happens to the unfertilzed one?

I'm sorry but just wanted to know


----------



## Crommers (Aug 26, 2004)

Hi ratna!!

I may be wrong, but I think that follicles are sacs of fluid.  Inside these sacs there may or may not be an egg, so it may be that you had two follicles, but only one of these contained an egg which is why only one fertilized....

Hope this helps

Love Churchill
x


----------



## ratna (Oct 22, 2004)

Hi Churchill,

Thanks for that,  It makes sense I suppose.  Anyway,  I wasn't told how many eggs there were so didn't think of it like that.

Good luck with your pregnancy

Ratna


----------

